# great stuff 3D target repair



## SteAlthunter (Apr 9, 2009)

What kind of spray foam do you use. I have a target I want to fix too. My little brother shot out the armpit of our little Glen del deer.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Make sure you let it get good and dry before you shoot it or you'll have some messy arrows...Dont ask how I know.


----------



## huntsall (Feb 6, 2006)

*Spray foam*

Use the window and door cans. They are the denser then the high expansion. What I have found to be best is to find a spray foam company that does home or buildings and make arrangments to go to a job site when they are spraying. Let them fill your targets. The foam they use is much thicker and has less air bubbles. The high expansion foam will shoot through very easily.


----------



## loadyourown (Apr 9, 2009)

Big help


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*target foam?*

I was informed to use your clear shipping plastic. You make a wad of it inside of the shot out portion. Then spray foam around it. You can take good old duck tape and tape around the animal. Put a small hole into the tape and incert the foam through that hole. I will try this when our weather breaks here in Cadillac, Michigan. Anybody ever try this method?


----------



## wags (Feb 9, 2005)

I have done it with some sucess. Wrap plastic wrap around the damaged vitals front and back. Cover damaged area completely. Punch the nozzle straw through the plastic wrap and spray foam into damaged area. Be sure to allow room for expansion. Let dry completely as previously stated. Doesn't look great but it does work. I found I had some trouble pulling arrows out of it. Took quite a bit of force sometimes.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I have fixed targets that had been shot completely through using the door and window foam. First, seal the hole on one side with duct tape. Spray a little foam into the hole from the non-covered side. Let this set up/dry for an hour or so. Get a bunch of the plastic grocery or Walmart bags and using one at a time ball them up about golfball size and use these to fill in the bulk of the hole, stopping about 1'-1 1/2" short of the top. Again using the foam, spray in and around the little plastic balls you have made. Fill the hole completely and don't worry if it expands out of the hole. Let the repair dry for a day or two and take a hacksaw blade and use it to saw off the overfill. By using just a blade, you can flex it and follow body contours. After you get it pretty close, fine tune it with a piece of 80 grit sandpaper. Spray paint with flat color spray can paint. I believe by using the plastic bags the targets will not shoot through as fast and because the foam isn't so thick it dries better and won't gunk up your arrows as easily.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jduck1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*???*

Huntsall,

Is that spray foam like the stuff they use to make a blob? Wondering if you could have them fill a box up, let it dry, and remove the cardboad and have a blob?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

jduck1 said:


> Huntsall,
> 
> Is that spray foam like the stuff they use to make a blob? Wondering if you could have them fill a box up, let it dry, and remove the cardboad and have a blob?
> 
> ...


why remove the cardboard??


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

A few years ago there was a guy that use to repair targets for local clubs that held archery shoots. He done a great job & they really held up better then the original target. What he did was get an old 3-d target & use a grinder to grind away a bunch of foam like fine gravel or sand. Then he bought two different kinds of paint at Lowe's(he never told to many people what the paint was). Mixed the foam & two paints together in a thick batter & filled the holes. He did cut out more of the hole (loose stuff) to pure more in, say on a deer probably basket ball size. Then he would cut in the rings when dry. 
I know one guy that had the formula for the paints & I will try to get it from him. & I shot into these targets & they pulled out just a little bit harder then a new target.
I will try to get this formula from him. I have a target to fix anyway.


----------

